# 2008 3-D Thread



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

heres my rig havent taken my camera to league or to the shoots yet i havent been thinking i guess


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

right now for 3D season i will use either a 2008 Bowtech 82nd airbourne or a 2007 Alpine Micro. either one will have:

copper john a.n.t.s evoulutin 2 3D-sight with pin
trophytaker rest
ACE 3d arrows
vibrachec V-bar
doinker 26 inch stabilizer
and a 1/64 apture peep sight!
oh and of course my carter evolution release

and ill probably get some scorpion stings on my bowtech because i like the ones on my micro.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Ill try to get some pics ready but nice rig


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i went to my first 3d shoot of 2008. i scored a 223 sad and made 3rd.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

master hunter said:


> i went to my first 3d shoot of 2008. i scored a 223 sad and made 3rd.


Thats great man!

Keep it up.
You'll get first one day!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

master hunter said:


> i went to my first 3d shoot of 2008. i scored a 223 sad and made 3rd.


out of how many targets.. 25? if so that score is great to me.........
i have only gone to 3 and i suck. i am shooting 146 with 2 missesukey: i am shooting hunters class which is 30 yd max, if i would shoot my age class i would be shooting 190 min


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

i went to an indoor a week ago. I shot 281 with my new scope and i only had the #1 clarifier in the peep so i could'nt see out to the two 30 yard targetsi think i only shot like 3 fives but i won for my division.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

armyboy said:


> out of how many targets.. 25? if so that score is great to me.........
> i have only gone to 3 and i suck. i am shooting 146 with 2 missesukey: i am shooting hunters class which is 30 yd max, if i would shoot my age class i would be shooting 190 min


out of 30 targets. but i useually shoot around 250-260ish. i will do better next weekend at another shoot cause it is not my first of the year.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

master hunter said:


> i went to my first 3d shoot of 2008. i scored a 223 sad and made 3rd.


that sucks dont feel bad i only shot 226 this weekend it was bad i dont know what place i took yet i was only shooting 25 targets though


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Out of 28 targets (14, 12, 10, 8, and 5 rings) Indoors i usually shoot around 325.

my highest is a 336


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

man my vulcan is too dang accurate i have got 2 robinhoods in the last 2 days and have 3 total with the bow in the last month and the thing is only like a month and 1/2 old


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> man my vulcan is too dang accurate i have got 2 robinhoods in the last 2 days and have 3 total with the bow in the last month and the thing is only like a month and 1/2 old


how many shots have you shot at a robin hood?


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> Out of 28 targets (14, 12, 10, 8, and 5 rings) Indoors i usually shoot around 325.
> 
> my highest is a 336


i go to a league every wednesday it is indoor, but u score different than me (10, 9, 8, 7, 6,) it is out of 30 targets i score around 250 out of 300 at that.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i have leahue on wednesdays to we score 10 8 5 0 in that and have 20 targets 2 arrows per target


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> i have leahue on wednesdays to we score 10 8 5 0 in that and have 20 targets 2 arrows per target


2 per target that is nice, at least you get one good arrow out of the two, right


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

armyboy said:


> how many shots have you shot at a robin hood?


well in my robinhood during the 3d tourney the other day there was 2 arrows in the target 

the one i got today i was shooting my target with 4 spots on it that i made and i had 5 arrows so i just shot one more arrow into one of the spots and robinhooded it only my 4th and fifth arrow of the day 

the first one i dont remember how many arrows were in the target when i got that one but only 3 or 4 i think 

here is pics of 2 of my robin hoods i didnt take a pic of the one i got today


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

armyboy said:


> 2 per target that is nice, at least you get one good arrow out of the two, right


yep only you score both arrows in my post it is supposed to say league not leahue


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Heres a few pics of my bow ive been shooting the past 7 months.
Still waiting for my Hoyt to come in.


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

my 2006 Lazertec Hoyt unless i trade for a Katera xl for my 16th bday


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

*Yes*

i am going to get my first scope soon i am exited.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey man still havent got pics i havent got the new rig in yet it takes a little bit it is a proelite jet black,B-two bowstrings,vibercheck stabs,cbe sights,extreme houseing,and trophy taker rests.


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

i want to start 3d shoots


----------

